# Office 365 >  >  Tabs on my excel online file keep moving

## sarah45121

New to Microsoft 365 and using one drive etc but my spreadsheet tabs for each new sheet keep moving in order i'm thinking possibly because of how much each sheet is being used - is there any way to fix them in place?

Thanks in advance

Sarah

----------


## AliGW

Welcome to the forum!

Do other people have access to the file? If so, could they be rearranging the tabs? The tabs will not (should not!) move all by themselves.  :EEK!:

----------


## sarah45121

Yes there are a couple of us using it but when we are all in the same room and i can see that no-one is moving them they are still moving.

----------


## AliGW

That's very odd, and I can find no report of it happening anywhere else online. You may need to approach Microsoft for help with this.

----------

